# Adding new rocks to my tank



## fish268 (Apr 4, 2012)

so, my dad got these nice looking rocks(they kind of look like slate)from his friends house. They are pretty flat with ridges.I tested them with vinegar(no fizz). I have washed them outside, let them bathe in the sun for a month and a half(it also rained), and I washed them again today.I boiled them in boiling hot water. I currently have them sitting in buckets full of water(dechlorinated). Should they be okay for my Tank now?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They should be WAY ready. Make sure there are no sharp edges on them.


----------



## fish268 (Apr 4, 2012)

okay,Thanks!!!


----------



## kay-bee (Dec 6, 2006)

fish268 said:


> ...I tested them with vinegar(no fizz)...


Not important now, but just to mention it  if you're going to stock african rift lake cichlids, the 'vinegar test' is unnecessary. 

Fizzing indicates the presence of calcium carbonate or carbonate which means the rock will contribute to increased carbonate hardness/alkalinity, which are ideal for malawi and tanganyikan set ups (not good for soft water cichlids or aquaria though).


----------



## fish268 (Apr 4, 2012)

yeah, I just did some more research on the vinegar thing, I feel stupid, atleast it did not Waste(had it lying around at home) money.Anyway, I just checked the PH of the water in the buckets with the rocks and it turned out good( little lower of a Ph than my tank though )


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

It's not a waste of vinegar. You learned some science.


----------

